# Antique Surgical Equipment



## dadabigalow (May 13, 2009)

Well last year I wanted some antique surgical equipment for my Mad-Lab display.
I found that you could easily spent thousands of dollars for a kit like this.









Well that was not in my frugal Halloween budget. Then one evening while I was emptying the dish washer, I had an epiphany. We have this "3rd String" camping silverware we bought at "BIG LOTS" several years back. After about 15 times though the dishwasher that start to look rather Antique-like. 









I swiped a few of them. I printed out an old catalog of antique surgical equipment, Then a quick trip to my shop and my Bench-Grinder.



















Then I swiped a few of my wife's manicure tools.










Now I have to find a way to wire them down so no-one can pick them up and hurt themselves.

Oh...FYI, I rounded all of the edges of the blades. No sharp edges.


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

Very nice work on those! Creative!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

If I still worked in a lab, I'd want a set of those handy

Do you plan to rust them up a bit?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

They look very authentic...nice work.


----------



## Eternal Unrest (Aug 10, 2011)

That's pretty epic


----------



## SterchCinemas (Aug 22, 2011)

Quite Creative. What a way to save, too!


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

NICE, love em, great job


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

They look really good, but how do you figure it would be thousands of dollars? I got nice dissection kit at a science fair for $15 bucks. \

That aside, this looks AMAZING.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

they look great!

i have to ask, was your wife okay with you swiping her manicure set?


----------



## dadabigalow (May 13, 2009)

Dark Angel 27 said:


> i have to ask, was your wife okay with you swiping her manicure set?


Well, she doesnt know yet. I put them back after I took the photo.
I figure the week of Halloween, I'll get her a manicure/pedicure.
That should keep her from noticing till after I set up the display.

Just kidding, She knows me. She's a sweetheart and won't care.


----------



## dadabigalow (May 13, 2009)

Plastic Ninja said:


> They look really good, but how do you figure it would be thousands of dollars? I got nice dissection kit at a science fair for $15 bucks. \
> 
> That aside, this looks AMAZING.


Thanks to all for the kind words.

First of all making Halloween props is all part of the fun.
Secondly, I was looking for a certain look a (pre-1900) surgical amputation tools. Based on my Internet investigating showed that something like that was not in budget what with antique kits starting at over $100. My "thousands of dollars" comment was the high end of antique kits I saw. I am also a little hesitant about placing real scalpels and sharp things out where someone may get hurt trying to touch them. Or if someone steals them, Im only out about $5 dollars in cheap silverware, I was going to toss out anyway.


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

I keep being amazed at how members here find ways to recycle everyday stuff into wicked props!

Nice Job!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Might I suggest an old wire hanger to fashion into those creepy hooks with a chain things? you can get lengths of cheap chain at any crafts store in the jewellery dep't or even at thrift store. 
Great job.


----------



## dadabigalow (May 13, 2009)

debbie5 said:


> Might I suggest an old wire hanger to fashion into those creepy hooks with a chain things? you can get lengths of cheap chain at any crafts store in the jewellery dep't or even at thrift store.
> Great job.


Good Idea...... What the hell are those things anyway? 
Is it some kiind of "Retractor"?

Any medical people out there?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

dadabigalow said:


> Good Idea...... What the hell are those things anyway?
> Is it some kiind of "Retractor"?
> 
> Any medical people out there?


You mean like this?

http://surgical-instruments-supplie...ny.com/product/ppf/id/28048/new_prod_full.asp

It's listed under post-mortem equipment, but without an explanation as to usage.


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

dadabigalow said:


> Well, she doesnt know yet. I put them back after I took the photo.
> I figure the week of Halloween, I'll get her a manicure/pedicure.
> That should keep her from noticing till after I set up the display.
> 
> Just kidding, She knows me. She's a sweetheart and won't care.


BAHAHAHA!!!!

Nice job on these! I collect vintage medical equipment and lawdy, can you spent thousands upon thousands! I have a medical guide book to antique tools and a friend who is a collector as well, I'll see what I can find about those post mortem chain hook things.

Not that you need it, you've done a fine job here, but at some antique malls there is the occasional dealer who does not specialize in medical stuff and therefore doesn't mark it for hundreds in a glass case and dumps a bunch of rusty tools in a bucket for a couple a bucks a piece. Just a good way to get larger hemostats and such.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

VERY nice!!


----------

